# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT V3.57 New Update Released (20-04-2020)

## mohamed73

â€‹*What's News : 
** New update hw flash add emui 10 10.1 system flash support
** New update hwflasher add new fastboot to erecovery (fastboot to download mode)
Like mate30 mate30 pro... 
**New update hwflasher add med moa ksy huawei mtk phone remove account and frp phone (MTK 6765 6762 6761...) 
**New update add remove huawei account with usbdebug
(ex,if mobile working normal,can in the system enable usbdebug,just one click can remove account)
Its more simple one click!!! 
**New update adjust huawei server unlock,old system,like emui 5 emui7
More Stable server update 
For VIVO Models :
**New update add vivo y70 unlock!!!
** New update added New Vivo Demo Unlock ( Y19 and etc ...)   Note : Special thx to Simon Ng*  *DOWNLOAD LINK :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]â€‹

----------


## mahmoud galal

تسلم ايدك ياهندسه

----------

